
Ride Fair Wants to Make It Easy to Compare Uber and Lyft Prices - philwall192
http://fortune.com/2016/12/14/uber-lyft-ride-fair-aggregator/
======
corybray
I used this app in beta...very helpful, especially when combined with Phil's
Sesame Lock Screen.

